# Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like some help with the first four lines of the famous poem by Karel Hynek Mácha.

*Byl pozdní večer - první máj -
večerní máj - byl lásky čas.
Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas,
kde borový zaváněl háj.*

If I got it right, the first two lines mean "It was late at night - May first - / an evening of May - it was time of love" Then I go stucked at line three, and line four is something like "where the pine trees smell" 

But I really couldn't get a good idea about *Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas - *the first word, _Hrdliččin_,is the main problem*. 

*Děkuji předemNa shledanou.:


----------



## Encolpius

Tagarela said:


> But I really couldn't get a good idea about *Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas - *the first word, _Hrdliččin_,is the main problem*.
> *Děkuji předemNa shledanou.:



hrdliččin hlas - the basic word is *hrdlička *(turtle-dove)

matka - matčin (mother - mother's)
dcera - dceřin (daughter - daughter's)
hrdlička - hrdliččin


----------



## kusurija

...turtle-dove's voice invited to love,
where pine's grove fragranted...
(invited - here very strong
háj = grove, small wood
What grove? - grove of pines - borový háj
Zaváněl - here it means, that the fragrance of the grove ocassionally smelled time-to-time more/less intensively.


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> But I really couldn't get a good idea about *Hrdliččin zval ku lásce hlas - *the first word, _Hrdliččin_,is the main problem*.
> 
> *


A more natural word order: Hrdliččin hlas zval k lásce.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji vám pěkně



Jana337 said:


> A more natural word order: Hrdliččin hlas zval k lásce.



But why* k lásce* becomes* ku lásce* in the other order? 

Encolpius, o! Now I understand the double *č*. It really scared me when I first saw it.

Kusurija, so I may translate *zvát* as _to_ _summon_ instead of_ to invite_?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

"Ku lásce" - 3 syllables. "K lásce" - 2 syllables. I wrote an isolated line which is supposed to sound natural so I didn't feel bound to respect the rules of rhyming. You will never hear "ku lásce" in normal Czech. "Ku" (a bit archaic) or "ke" are used with words where "k" and the first letter of the subsequent word would be hard to pronounce (by Czech standards, of course ).
Kupředu (this became one word but you can parse it and detect the two constituent parts) - forward.


----------



## kusurija

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> Kusurija, so I may translate *zvát* as _to_ _summon_ instead of_ to invite_?
> 
> Na shledanou.:


Yes, I think.


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Kusurija, so I may translate *zvát* as _to_ _summon_ instead of_ to invite_?


You may use even “to urge”, but simple “to call” is the best option, I think.


----------



## jazyk

> "Ku" (a bit archaic) or "ke" are used with words where "k" and the first letter of the subsequent word would be hard to pronounce (by Czech standards, of course ).


Another example is kupříkladu (for example), which I see much less often than například (same meaning).


----------



## kusurija

As to "ku":
E.g. I personally should choose between "Ku Praze" and "K Praze", but not "Ke Praze" - as this sounds a little bit twisted to my ears. 
Another e.g.: k Prostějovu (no choose)
ke Kolínu...
Matematický poměr - pouze ku:
1 : 2 = 3 : x [jedna ku dvěma se má jako tři ku iks]


----------

